# desperately need expert help on open wounds



## Justarose (Feb 19, 2009)

I am just getting comfortable in one area and this one is sooo new one to me ..please give me some of your expertise on this case - and I sincerely thank you in advance ! 

pt sustained knife lacerations to lt hand and rt lateral elbow. 
Procedures : 
#1  I & D of skin and subcutaneous tissue , deep muscle fascia of hand

#2  Exploration of radial digital nerve left index finger and ulnar digital nerve lt thumb, closure of wound measuring 6cm.

#3  I & D of skin and subcutaneous and deep fascia, right lateral and posterior elbow area with repair of partial laceration of triceps and common extensor origin w/closure over drain. 

Dx: 
#1   Open wound, hand w/intact radial digital nerve, index and ulnar digital nerve thumb w/partial laceration of adductor pollicis

#2 Open wound, rt elbow w/partial triceps laceration and laceration of common extensor origin.

...any and all help would be appreciated ! Thanks


----------



## lyssas (Feb 20, 2009)

According to info given, it seems to be intermediate repairs.
You would need the dimensions for the elbow.


----------



## mbort (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree that it would be the repair codes, would needs to see more documentation to determine simple/intermediate vs complex though.  Also looks like there are some debridements that could possibly be captured as well (11040-11044)


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 22, 2009)

#1/#2  Same incision?? Was wound enlarged for exploration?? Could be 20103 (exploration) or 12042 (intermediate closure) if nerve was not repaired.

#3 Look at CPT code 24341 for the triceps tendon repair.  Per #4 CPT instructions for repair codes - involvement of nerves, blood vessels and tendons should be reported under the appropriate system......

Julie, CPC


----------



## Justarose (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for all your help - feel like i am fighting the flu today .. i cant think - thanks for your expertise in jump starting me


----------

